
Startup Advice: How To Survive The Coming Drought - drm237
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/startup_advice_how_to_survive_the_coming_drought_
======
edw519
"People with cash will be in a much stronger position in 12 months than those
without"

People with CUSTOMERS will be in a much stronger position in 12 months than
those without

